# Uber Eats vs Uber Connect



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I'll start by saying I have never used food delivery as either a driver or a customer so I don't know a lot about it.

In general, what would be cheaper?
1. Order $20 worth of food for delivery through UE
or
2. Order $20 worth of food directly from the restaurant, then ordering an Uber Connect (or Uber X) to pick it up and bring it to my house.

Ordering my dinner from a restaurant and using option 2 is an appropriate use of Uber Connect. I'm just wondering if it might be generally be cheaper to go the Uber Connect route (realizing that rates vary by location, time of day, distance, promotions/discounts, the restaurant, etc).


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber Connect is not to be used for food delivery. The Driver is to pickup a package from your residence


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> Uber Connect is not to be used for food delivery. The Driver is to pickup a package from your residence


Sorry, but I asked Uber and they told me that Uber Connect is to be used for picking up a package from any place of business, not a home.
Also, if I had a dollar for every time someone misused Uber, I'd be very rich.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Illini said:


> I'll start by saying I have never used food delivery as either a driver or a customer so I don't know a lot about it.
> 
> In general, what would be cheaper?
> 1. Order $20 worth of food for delivery through UE
> ...


Mac + Cheese, easily made at home or dorm, very inexpensive.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Illini said:


> I'll start by saying I have never used food delivery as either a driver or a customer so I don't know a lot about it.


Keep it that way.


----------

